# Plaque for Euro Mount



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking to have someone make me a plaque for a whitetail Euro mount I did for my son this year. I looked at the cheap stuff a Academy and would prefer something a little nicer. If someone can make the plaque, I can finish it out (stain or paint etc...).

Any help or ideas would be appriciated,

LW


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I can imagine some Mesquite wood or something like that for a project like this? Should be a few guys here that may could help you out with some great looking wood. Sorry, my wood supply is slim to nill these days. Even my turning woods are about exhausted. Just went through my last piece of wood.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I can imagine some Mesquite wood or something like that for a project like this? Should be a few guys here that may could help you out with some great looking wood. Sorry, my wood supply is slim to nill these days. *Even my turning woods are about exhausted. Just went through my last piece of wood.*




*-------*

Heck, Dale...just get in yore truck and drive around the 'hood.. Lotsa tear-downs and construction going on around here..and their 'scrap' piles can be good 'source'...nice dried wood...small chunks they don't want..and usually very happy to help out if ya explain what you're doing.. Learned this 'un from GalvBay. Think he keeps his neighborhood picked clean..:tongue:

And...'Screamer'...you might try Michaels...they got all sizes of plaques ready for you to finish.. Prolly white pine...but you can stain it and sand it good and lay enough poly on it and call it anything you want. (mesquite,etc):wink:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

After Hurrican Rita, not many tear downs around any more. I look all over and again after Rita, not many people are cutting down trees either. Most came down during Rita. Guess I may have to go back up to the East Texas woods to get me something else. Most any trees that are cut around here anymore are Tallow or Oak and Tallow is trash and Oak is not a favorite for turning for me. I'm looking more for larger chuncks and the pallet mill locally doesn't seem to be trashing much Gum wood any more either. Only very small chunks vs they used to throw out 6X6 Gum in lenghts of around 8 - 12 inches long. Don't know why this has changed but can't seem to get any of these pieces any more.

Boy, I bet a burl wood would make a great lookin deer mount also. Screemer, surely someone here will get you fixed up.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What size, shape and wood are you looking for RS? I don't have any large pieces but Clarks has just about type wood you'd like.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Find a picture of the style/shape you want, Light wood, dark wood, or I can glue up a combo of all of the above. Approximate height and width. No biggee. I was going to make up a couple for a friend but he already made other arrangements.

later, biggreen


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks bigreen,

I will find a couple of photos this weekend and post em' up.

LW


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

If I don't respond within a day send me a pm or email. I forgot. Been real busy lately. 

later, biggreen


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

biggreen,

totally open for suggestions. Just need to get something done to make my son happy.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I'll so some digging around. Doing a garage sale this weekend so I'm going to be busy all week and after the sale might be useless for a day.

later, biggreen


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Upon further review, There are so many options you have to give me a clue what you have in mind. I found a couple sites, most of these things are really simple, REALLY simple. Simple enough, you could stop by the garage, pick out a piece of wood, scratch a basic design, I'll cut, route, and sand it, you can finish it yourself or I can use a faster drying finish and it's done in a couple hours. Check out some of them on this site.
http://vandykestaxidermy.resultspage.com/search?p=Q&srid=S3%2d4&lbc=vandykestaxidermy&ts=custom&w=European%20Mount&uid=516215835&method=and&isort=score&srt=0
I also saw some shaped like arrow heads, some rectangular ones, some w/ scalloped edges, etc. 
Some are flat wall mount, some are wall mount w/ an extention to adjust the angle of the rack, some are table mounts. 
Sizes vary from 5 1/2 x 6 3/4 to 18 1/2 x 26 1/2. I think they measure the actual skull and add 2 or 3 inches around all sides for the basic shape. I did see the large ones are for buffalo.
Might find one on that site you like? Prices don't seem bad at all. Don't know about the quality, can't see that on a website.
Seems like you almost need to take the skull and put it on a piece of wood to see how it sets, draw out what you want adjust the angle and go from there.
later, biggreen


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks. didn't realize they would be so cheap. I will look over the site. I guess I could save you some time and just buy one of those. I really appreciate all your efforts. Or, if you just wanna do one, let me know.



LW


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

The prices on that site seem pretty darn good if you can find one you like. I have plenty to do to keep busy but if you want something custom, different wood, etc. let me know. 

later, biggreen


----------

